

Ask HN: Hacking each others Apps / Websites? - tommoor

Inspired by Google's Vulnerability Reward Program, I have been getting more and more interested in security and ensuring that my applications aren't open to attack.<p>I have a feeling that there are a lot of easy wins that many new websites, applications and startups forget about in the rush to launch..<p>I thought it would be fun to have a group of trusted people that get together (probably virtually on skype?) and try and poke holes in each others applications to find CSRF / CS Scripting / SQL Injection and other common vulnerabilities for the benefit of all.<p>I am just putting this out there to gauge the interest before organising anything...
======
zoomzoom
It is a great idea - probably a startup in here somewhere where you pay a
bounty to get your site "crowdhacked" and thus improve your security.

------
entrepreneurial
Great Post. I was just asking a friend a couple weeks back if he could hack my
new startup website.

